
Empathy often avoided because of mental effort - headalgorithm
https://neurosciencenews.com/mental-effort-empathy-12027/
======
woliveirajr
> Participants who reported that feeling empathy was mentally demanding or
> made them feel insecure, irritated or distressed were more likely to have
> avoided the empathy deck during the experiments.

I didn't know empathy was something that you could choose to feel or not. I
thought it was a kind of bond that needs something from you, something from
the person object of the empathy, and something from the whole situation.

And that you couldn't avoid to feel it at first, but could make it diminish
consciously with some effort.

